
When Will the Tech Bubble Burst? - SQL2219
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/05/opinion/sunday/when-will-the-tech-bubble-burst.html?src=twr
======
vonnik
Any newspaper article whose headline is a question invariably fails to answer
that question. So at the end of this Op-Ed, we have a nice quote about no-
handed clocks, but no new information about the tech bubble, if it is indeed a
bubble. People have been calling the peak since shortly after the Great
Recession. Being pessimistic makes you look realistic and smart. But when the
bubble doesn't burst, you still lose money based on an unfounded opinion, and
that's just as stupid as groundless optimism.

------
AlexCoventry
The latest Fed minutes suggest they intend to tighten up the QE balance
sheets, and leave interest rates alone as long as interest rates stay below
2%. I think that means there'll be there'll be less money trying to figure out
what to do with itself, and funding might get tighter for a bit. Don't know
that there's a bubble to burst, but there might be a slowdown over the next
couple of years.

~~~
legulere
We currently have dozens of high-valuated tech companies that make losses,
surpassed their growth phase and have no hope of ever turning a profit (e.g.
Dropbox, Twitter).

This very much sounds like a bubble that will burst to me.

------
elhenrico
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14937910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14937910)

------
molestrangler
Only when something new comes along and replaces it.

